# Klitschko vs. Mormeck Result (Video)



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> As Wladimir Klitschko floored Jean-Marc Mormeck for the second time, one fact became painfully clear: The state of boxing's heavyweight division is just pitiful.
> 
> Of course, this isn't exactly a news flash. For whatever reason, the heavyweight division as a collective has been on the decline for years now. But as the over-matched Mormeck lay sprawling on the canvas, the sad state of the division was thrust in our faces.
> 
> ...


Glad Wlad won but, he may as well hang up these gloves. He doesn't need to prove anything and doesn't have an opponent left in the world imo, aside from his brother of course but that ain't happening.


----------

